# Mac OSX 10.6.8 Net Nanny Install



## amacintyre (Apr 28, 2014)

I've attempted to install Net Nanny, an application downloaded from the internet, but when I reach the 'Destination Select' stage, the 'Install for all users of this computer' button is greyed out and I am unable to proceed.

Any advice?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

On the Net Nanny web page it says that both versions 2 & 3 require OS X 10.7+
That could be a reason why.
Between major OS upgrades some system wide APIs and fetters that it may rely on have changed.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

On the Net Nanny web page it says that both versions 2 & 3 require OS X 10.7+
That could be a reason why.
Between major OS upgrades some system wide APIs and fetters that it may rely on have changed.


----------

